# Driver Booster 3 sinnvoll oder systemzerstörer?



## Smoger101 (10. April 2016)

*Driver Booster 3 sinnvoll oder systemzerstörer?*

Abend, ich wollte mich mal erkundigen was jetzt besser ist (manuell oder Programm) bzw. ob man mit Driver Booster 3 irgend etwas falsch machen kann.


----------



## XT1024 (10. April 2016)

*AW: Driver Booster 3 sinnvoll oder systemzerstörer?*



> Driver Booster 3


Unfug. Wozu soll das gut sein?
Es geht um *Treiber*, ja? Vor "10" Jahren hatten die niemanden interessiert und mittlerweile wird das zum Fetisch. 

Und was man (gefühlt immer häufiger) von dem aktuellsten Treiber hat, kann man ja nachlesen.


----------



## Smoger101 (16. April 2016)

*AW: Driver Booster 3 sinnvoll oder systemzerstörer?*

Ich finde eben nur die auto update funktion interessant


----------



## Laggy.NET (16. April 2016)

*AW: Driver Booster 3 sinnvoll oder systemzerstörer?*



Smoger101 schrieb:


> Ich finde eben nur die auto update funktion interessant



Warum? Warum willst du deine Treiber ständig updaten.

Ich sag mal so, für die allermeisten Treiber gibt es nur sehr selten Updates. 
Beim Chipsatztreiber z.B. wird bei neueren Versionen so gut wie immer nur Support für neue Chipsätze hinzugefügt, aber keine Leistungssteigerungen oder sonstiges. 
Netzwerk, und Audiotreiber werden auch extrem selten aktualisiert. Auch hier gibts dann entweder support für neuere Chips oder support für neue Windows Systeme.

Letzten Endes kann man es sich also sparen, die Treiber immer aktuell zu halten, sollte es überhaupt mal updates geben.


Der einzige Treiber, der Einfluss auf die Leistungsfähigkeit deines PCs hat und den du aktuell halten solltest ist der Grafiktreiber. Thats it.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. April 2016)

*AW: Driver Booster 3 sinnvoll oder systemzerstörer?*

Der einzige Treiber der öfters aktuell sein sollte wäre der für die Grafikkarte oder wenn man selbst Defizite feststellt ansonsten heißt es immer noch: Never touch a running System


----------



## -Metallica- (16. April 2016)

*AW: Driver Booster 3 sinnvoll oder systemzerstörer?*

Bei einem Win Gaming System, vetrete ich seit langem die Auffassung, das man immer solange bei einem WHQL Zertifizierten Stabilen Treiber bleiben sollte, bis der nächste erscheint.

Oft genug ist es u.a auch vorgekommen, das sogenannte "Beta Driver" nicht Rund Laufen oder Fehler verursachen etc. - aber auf der anderen Seite neue Features / Spiele Kompatibilitäten / Fixes mitbringen, irgendwie ein Zweischneidiges Schwert diese Thematik.

Installiert ihr denn immer Beta Driver bei Release und wie seht ihr die Thematik ?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. April 2016)

*AW: Driver Booster 3 sinnvoll oder systemzerstörer?*

Ich würde nur upgraden wenn ein Spiel es nötig hätte ansonsten ist es mir Latte


----------



## troppa (17. April 2016)

*AW: Driver Booster 3 sinnvoll oder systemzerstörer?*

Der Driver Booster ist praktisch, wenn man ein Gerät hat, wo man sich beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen kann, was es sein soll oder welchen Treiber es braucht. (Das hilft einfach langes "Herrumstochern" zu vermeiden.) Hast du kein solches Gerät im Gerätmanager, brauchst du sowas auch nicht, außer du stehts aufblobbende Werbung aller: kauf mich, aktualisier mich, kauf mich, kauf noch Produkt XY, aktualisier mich, kauf mich, hau mich, ruf mich an, reiß dich am R......... ach das führt zu nichts. Da fällt mir ein mein Antivir-Abo ist ausgelaufen na klasse: kauf mich usw.... 

Naja, außer dem Grafiktreiber und ab und zu den Chipsatztreiber braucht man eigentlich keinen Treiber zu aktualisieren, wenn der Rechner rundläuft.

@Metallica: Beta-Treiber hab ich das letzte Mal bei Dark Messiah of M & M gebraucht, und da hat ich noch ne Radeon x800 xt pe und hat nur so semi funktioniert (keine Partikeleffekte und keine bzw. flimmernde Schatten keine Zwischensequenzen). Wenn ich mich recht entsinne kam der WHQL-Treiber nur 2-3 Tage später und dann lief es glatt. Da hat ich es aber schon durch, aber das Spiel habe nicht wirklich gerafft bis ichs Jahre später noch mal durchgespielt habe. Ja das waren noch Zeiten ein Spiel in max. 3 Tagen fertig. Heute bin ich froh wenn ich in 3 Monaten eins durch hab.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (17. April 2016)

*AW: Driver Booster 3 sinnvoll oder systemzerstörer?*

Selbst bei unbekannten Geräten würde ich es vermeiden. Das geht immer noch eleganter.


----------



## Smoger101 (17. April 2016)

*AW: Driver Booster 3 sinnvoll oder systemzerstörer?*

hm okay dann werd ich wohl driver booster runterwerfen danke


----------

